# Junk gem Yardman



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

well friends....I'm tight with my local tractor repair shop..and he calls me to junk mowers and such that accumulate with the business. Of course...anything good ends up at Cranman's house. Last spring I hauled a 8-28 Yardman home....unloaded it out in the back 50 where I keep my parts stuff and forgot about it. Well today I was rearranging tractors from the shop I'm not going to get to before winter, and dragged this Yardman to the shop for an evaluation. Added gas...plugged in the electric start.....running like new! what the heck? Oh well...some primer and paint where the powder coat failed...check out and adjust everything...grease, change oil, and craigslist we go!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

That's great.


----------

